# Problemen na instaleren base systeem

## Sisco88

Hallo beste mensen,

ik ben na ruim 2 dagen eindelijk klaar met het installeren van Gentoo  :Smile: 

nu log ik in op de nieuw aangemaakt gebruiker en stuit gelijk op het eerste probleem.

ik wil graag gnome instaleren en kan geen enkel commando gebruiken wat onder root wel beschikbaar is als: lspci, ifconfig etc.

emege werkt ook niet.

nu heb ik geprobeerd gnome te installeren onder root met emerge -pv gnome de use flags die werden aangegeven aan /etc/make.conf onder USE="" toegevoegd en het wil maar niet instaleren.

als ik emerge --newuse gnome gebruik wil het wel.

de installatie handbook is erg duidelijk over de installatie maar wat daarna moet gebeuren wordt nergens gegeven, de guides over het installeren van xorg-server etc. zijn er wel maar ik weet nou niet zo goed waar ik moet beginnen met het instaleren van mij desktop omgeving.

Sisco

----------

## nixnut

Sommige utilities worden gebruikt om je systeem te configureren of systeeminformatie te tonen. Omdat je normaal gesproken niet wilt dat iedere gebruiker daar naar hartelust mee kan spelen zijn ze alleen door de root te gebruiken. Met sudo kan je die beperkingen trouwens voor groepen en gebruikers naar keuze aanpassen.

Omdat je in make.conf USE flags hebt toegevoegd kan het zijn dat sommige packages opnieuw gecompileerd moeten worden. De --newuse optie is in dit geval nodig. Dus probeer emerge -avN gnome.

----------

## wim-x

 *Sisco88 wrote:*   

> de installatie handbook is erg duidelijk over de installatie maar wat daarna moet gebeuren wordt nergens gegeven, de guides over het installeren van xorg-server etc. zijn er wel maar ik weet nou niet zo goed waar ik moet beginnen met het instaleren van mij desktop omgeving.

 

"Gentoo is all about choice." Het hangt er helemaal vanaf wat je eigenlijk wil. Voor een desktop omgeving kan ik de Desktop Documentatie pagina wel aanraden. Daar staat ook een Gnome howto bij. Gnome zal Xorg wel als dependency installeren, maar om de meeste kennis op te doen zou ik deze eerst afzonderlijk installeren aan de hand van de betreffende howto.

gr, Wim

----------

